# best wishes,Thanksgiving.



## artart47 (Nov 26, 2014)

To all my friends!
I give my best wishes to everyone for a great Thanksgiving. May you have much to be thankfull for and for those of you facing hardship, you are in my thoughts and prayers! 
artart47


----------



## kurtak (Nov 26, 2014)

And I will second that :!: 

Kurt


----------



## yar (Nov 26, 2014)

Thank you and the same to you sir.


----------



## philddreamer (Nov 26, 2014)

A safe and Happy Thanksgiving to you all! 8) 

Phil


----------



## Geo (Nov 26, 2014)

Happy Thanksgiving Guys. And to all of our non-American friends, This is a time to give thanks for all things that make life worth living. I would like to give thanks to all of you for being here and being my friends. I would like to give thanks to Noxx for creating this forum that we all love so much. I would like to give thanks to all the moderators that have put up with me for all this time. I would like to give thanks to all the special friends I've made during my time here. I hope that only good things comes to you all.


----------



## jonn (Nov 26, 2014)

Well said folks, Happy Thanksgiving to all.


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Nov 26, 2014)

Thanksgiving is my favorite holiday because it's the least commercialized! 

I wish all of you a wonderful day!

Dave


----------



## kjavanb123 (Nov 26, 2014)

Happy thanksgiving holiday everyone, have lots of sweet memories in that holiday. 

Regards
Kj


----------



## AndyWilliams (Nov 28, 2014)

Happy Holiday Season All!

Missed you guys!


----------



## kurtak (Nov 28, 2014)

AndyWilliams said:


> Happy Holiday Season All!
> 
> Missed you guys!



Good to see you back Andy :!: 

Kurt


----------



## MarcoP (Nov 28, 2014)

I thank my family and my friends for their support in this dark times of mine. Thanks to my children that give me the strength to never let it go and brought me light when death knocked at my door, their smile and their constantly growing love. Thanks to my white roses bush-three to let me watch them for hours, every day. And thank you all for educating everyone in this board with your extended knowledge of the art I'd like to learn and run along my business.


----------

